# madone size on frame?



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

I need to know if somewhere on the frame of a madone sl there is a size marked or part of the serial number? the bike I am looking at has a 58 and then some W XXXXXX numbers. is this is 58 trek size ? and is that c-c seat tube or what.


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

call trek with the serial number they will be able to tell you


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*C-t*

Treks are measured center to top. Measure it.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Tlaloc said:


> Treks are measured center to top. Measure it.


Treks are measured c to top of seat tube(without seat collar).



Here is link so there is no confusion. http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1477000&f=1 just click on geometry tab.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

found out it is a 58, but missed it on ebay for only $550. should have bid more. it was a 5.9sl


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

On my 8 year old 5200 it is stamped "58" on the inside of the rear drop out on the drive side near the serial #. I don't know if the same holds for newer frames.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

All Treks are c-to-t, minus the clamp. Measure it!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

The photo shows a Madone stickered and sold as a 58 cm. I had no way to make sure the zero mark was dead-center on the crank bolt, so give this photo about a 2mm margin of error.


----------

